# Google Voice VZW S3



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Why does it say that it isnt supported on my phone? It works anyway? And when i try to install on my dads S3 it actually doesnt work?


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Works fine here


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> Why does it say that it isnt supported on my phone? It works anyway? And when i try to install on my dads S3 it actually doesnt work?


It just says that you can't automatically set it up. I don't know if it's Verizon or just the GS3 but it works so I say just go with it


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

It works for me on my phone. But on my dad's phone it won't change over from the vzw voice mail that's standard. I'm thinking that it has something to do with the fact that I used gvoice on my last phone and he didn't.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> It works for me on my phone. But on my dad's phone it won't change over from the vzw voice mail that's standard. I'm thinking that it has something to do with the fact that I used gvoice on my last phone and he didn't.


Do you have your old phone? Might be worth seeing if you can still set it up on that one and then trying again on the GS3. If Verizon disabled Google Voice the @#%& will hit the fan


----------



## speed-kills (Nov 2, 2011)

Works for me loaded directly from my bionic with titanium backup vzw voicemail forwarding to Google voice has to be set up but only once I've been through 10 roms some stock and some not and two phones works every time

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omnibot (Jul 12, 2012)

You probably have to figure out the number to dial to forward his voice mail to the gvoice #. Something like *79gvoice#


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Omnibot said:


> You probably have to figure out the number to dial to forward his voice mail to the gvoice #. Something like *79gvoice#


That was it

The Galaxy


----------

